# orange crush family



## bubbas dad (Sep 6, 2005)

picked up this bottle recently. it's from orange crush but i don't think it held orange crush soda. if you have any info i would be grateful.
  it reads "orange crush bottling co. meadville, pa." and has "J&S" on the bottom


----------



## madman (Sep 7, 2005)

yo bd once again nice bottle your collection is awsome  mike


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 13, 2005)

it needs cleaning but here is a picture of the newest addition of my orange crush collection. accross the front it reads " orange crush bottling co. freeport pa. " and on the bottom " O.C.B. Co" with " registered and cap 7 1/2 fl oz. " in a circle around the bottom


----------



## madman (Sep 14, 2005)

hey bd it wont stop yove got the fever !!!!  and  quite a collection of very nice sodas!! those crush bottles are cool 20s 30s???  heres one i forgot to post thought you might like i found it in solid ash  mike


----------



## madman (Sep 14, 2005)

bottle


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 14, 2005)

nice! i haven't seen many embossed straight side ambers


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 4, 2005)

JOHN...nice OC Bottles. You have any Old Colony or Bob-O-Link ? 

 MADMAN..is that one Crush related ? Nice slug plate.

 Saw a query about the amber Crushes the other day. I have a news release from the Orange Crush Co, that was sent to bottlers to run in their local papers. It's dated April 2,1939 and the gist of it is:
 A new scientific light proof bottle....
 The new Orange Crush bottle, made of a special brown glass, excludes the dangerous sunlight rays and protects the delicate flavor of the beverage...

 Now...we know when & why.[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's a pic of a pic from a 1922 Orange Crush Bottlers magazine...
 wish I had the real sign...[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 4, 2005)

JOHN...seen this one?
 OCB Co/Gastonia around the neck.
 Extra Fine Beverages in the circle around a large Star....about 6 or 7 ozs.


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 4, 2005)

Gonna take youns on a small tour thru the Past....
 These pics all come from 1922-1926 Orange Crush Bottlers magazines...


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 4, 2005)

1922


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 4, 2005)

1925






 Sexy bathing suit,eh? 
 There's more....LOL


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 4, 2005)

1925


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 4, 2005)

1925


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 4, 2005)

1925


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 4, 2005)

1925


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 4, 2005)

1925


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 4, 2005)

1925


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 4, 2005)

1925


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 4, 2005)

1926...Miss Orange Crush...a "hottie"...LOL


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 4, 2005)

1926,,,ditto.







 I got more of this stuff and some additional bottles. I have ta take more pics tho .Lemme know if youns wanna see....
 Hope youns enjoyed the virtual tour...[]


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 4, 2005)

whiskeyman, all i can say is thats some nice stuff. i haven't seen the extra fine beverages before. i have seen some other style ocb bottles but they got away. i have heard of the old colony brand but don't have one. as to the  bob o link, thats a new one on me. do you by chance have a picture? thanks for sharing the advertising.


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 15, 2005)

JOHN...will take some pics of the Bob O Link and try to locate the references that said it was an OC product.
  I will also take pics of the Old Colony ...I have a dupe or two,,,will trade/sell if yer interested...


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 15, 2005)

JOHN...ya see this Ebay auction? Seller thought it was from the Montgomery Ward company...[]
 Item#6214275033


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 15, 2005)

okeh...took them bottle pics.

 1st pic is of a light green Ward's Orange Crush/Knoxville,Tenn. and the clear Bob O Link.
 It doesn's say that on it, but I have the book IDing it as such here somewhere...Does have:...Patd July 15,1924.


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 15, 2005)

Ward's close up...


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 15, 2005)

Bob O Link close up...


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 15, 2005)

Next pic is of 3 Old Colony Beverages...
 Right one has "Orange Crush Co."....center one has "Crush International Inc."....left one has  same as the first one. I used to have the left one in green glass, but when I was having my heat pump installed the workers broke it and some of my other sodas while cutting vent holes in the floor/walls...[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 15, 2005)

Right label close up...


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 15, 2005)

center label close up...


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 15, 2005)

nice bottles wiskeyman. i have been trying to get a nice wards orange crush since i started back collecting but they keep going out of my price range.


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 16, 2005)

JOHN...dug mine from a "nasty" cistern in Knoxville a few years ago. If I turn up another will let ya know...


----------



## madman (Oct 16, 2005)

hey whiskeyman  ive really enjoyed your orange crush memrobilla, those truck pix are very interesting!!! also the wards syrup bottle is sweet mike


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

hey MADMAN...After I just viewed bubbas dad's OC collection, I had to hunt down this thread and add to it....

 I think this is a Mexican Krinkly Crush bottle...No idea of its age.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

Didn't realize it'd been so long since I posted on it...[&:]

 Closer pic of the Mexican Crush:


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

REsuming virtual tour:

 1926 OC magazine framed. Later, I'm gonna take it out of the frame and get some more pics for this thread.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

Ditto on this 1923 magazine:


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

1923 Ad....


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

1923 logo on a letterhead:


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

1933 receipt from Marion VA Orange Crush bottling Works:


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

Late 1930's sample ad for Life magazine:


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 22, 2007)

nice additions whiskeyman. i see the clear mexican ones show up fromm time to time. there are some on ebay now. they seem a little suspect to me. they're too clean and the soda just looks too fresh. thats just my opinion.


----------



## madman (Apr 22, 2007)

hmm heres some of mine looks like im lacking............. got to get some more mike


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 22, 2007)

i wonder what the history on the pepsi is. that can't be very common for pepsi to be bottled by another bottler.


----------



## madman (Apr 22, 2007)

heres some stuff ive saved


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

JOHN...bought my Mexican Crush at a local bottle show about 5 or 6 years ago...

 MADMAN...you'll get more. Nice truck pic.

 AS for the OCBC....I have some paperwork here  that I'll try and dig out and quote from: but the Marion Va Orange Crush Bottling Co contracted with either Owens-Illinois or Laurens Glass Co to have made up the above pictured Pepsi=Cola with OCBC on the neck.  Some I have owned have Marion VA on the bottom and some are unmarked. 

 There's also a green 7 0z. example...MADMAN & I have dug several damaged ones lately. It has OCBC on the neck only and Marion VA on the bottom....no Pepsi.
 All the pics I have posted are taken from paperabilia I acquired a few years ago...from The Marion VA Orange Crush Bottling Co. They were a portion of the old files kept by the Company. Some other guy got to them before I did, but I still got some nice magazines, and letterheads.


----------



## madman (Apr 22, 2007)

hey charlie the pepsi reads lcw on base mike


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

MADMAN...LCW or LGW ?


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 23, 2007)

whiskeyman, your mexican bottle is nice. i've had my eye out for one. i just waiting for one that looks authenic like yours.
 mike if it's LGW thats the laurens glass works from laurens s.c.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 23, 2007)

Found that correspondence about the *OCBC Pepsi=Cola.
*Seems it was from Chattanooga Glass Co ( and not the two I mentioned), and verified the embossment of the letters upon the neck as specified by Marion Orange Crush Bottling Co. Manager/Owner - Wythe Hull. 

Dated Aug 15, 1938.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 23, 2007)

I also found another little tidbit of useful info while I was going through the documents:

 WHEN DID ORANGE CRUSH BEGIN USING AMBER GLASS BOTTLES???

This from an April 3, 1939 News Release:

 "The new Orange Crush bottle, made of a special brown glass, excludes these certain rays of sunlight and protects the delicate orange flavor of the beverage. It marks one of the greatest advances in the bottling industry in recent years..."


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 24, 2007)

And another: This correspondence was from Owens Illinois Glass Co...Dated Nov 1 1944....to Marion OC Bottling Co.

 Verified an order for the *NEW SQUAT STYLE AMBER ORANGE CRUSH* (capacity 7 oz).

 Also noted an order for emerald green bottles for BLUE RIDGE GINGER ALE...


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

_Bubbasdad_...Morbious was over one evening and we finally got out those Orange Crush magazines I had framed. I took quite a few pix of the pages and am going to "continue" them on this same thread.[/align]Watch for the Bob-O-Link ads...[/align]


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

The zines date 1923 and 1926...


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

except that one...HA!


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 3, 2008)

what I don't get is both Bob O Link ads are in the same zine..both say NEW and yet, they are different bottles...:>/[/align]

 more pix later......


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 3, 2008)

great adds! it'd be great to have one of each of those bottles.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 3, 2008)

Great stuff Charlie. Keep it commin, I love old soda adds.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 4, 2008)

These ads look familiar. I wonder why?[]


----------



## bottleopop (Aug 4, 2008)

I have one of those Bob-O-Link bottles with the lenses in squares.  I have another bottle of the same design that just says Orange Crush Bottling Co.  Another bottle of the same design but taller (9 oz) is labeled Ski-Hi.  Is Ski-Hi another brand related to Orange Crush, or just another company that bought rights to use the same design?


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2008)

Glad ya liked em, John & Warren...and rafter-hangers.[/align]Didya notice?.... There it was in the 1920's...National Prohibition was in effect and Orange Crush is pushing a Ginger Ale as a "mixer."[/align] [/align]Hey, Morb....I rekkin cause we was lookin at em not long ago...heh.[/align] [/align]Bottleopop...Welcome to the Forum !!![/align]I haven't seen any evidence Ski-Hi was "related to" Orange Crush. May be just similar bottles. Perhaps someone else has more info.[/align] [/align]More pix on the way....:[/align]


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2008)

Those last two were a double page spread...


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2008)

Last one for tonight......


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2008)

Never herd of a lime Crush,was the bottle clear?


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2008)

RICK...as far as I know, only the Ward's Orange Crush bottles were light green. These later Krinklys were clear, until the amber came along.[/align]


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2008)

Morbious...am wondering why ya ain't blowing yer horn about yer new website on SW Va & NE Tn soda bottles...ie...as in yer siggy ?[/align] [/align]http://www.tazewell-orange.com/[/align]


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 4, 2008)

Actually I have; however, I keep forgetting to check the "add signature" box after typing a reply.

 Here we go! Shameless self promotion. LOL!


----------



## madman (Aug 4, 2008)

hey charlie great crush stuff very nice!!! and morb love yer page ! mike


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 9, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 9, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 9, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 9, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 9, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 9, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 9, 2008)

*


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 9, 2008)

last one.....


----------

